# Butyl Diglyme



## Never_Evil (Oct 6, 2007)

I cannot find it in wikipedia, all the traditional chemical supply references have turned up no leads. Anyone have any info on this type of chemical, where to possibly find it, has anyone used it with success?

thanks

dennis


----------



## aflacglobal (Oct 6, 2007)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=11&start=30

http://www.ferro.com/Our+Products/Fine+Chemicals/Products+and+Markets/Gold+Recovery/


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 6, 2007)

Dennis,

Several members including myself use BDG aka DBC (Butyl Diglyme or Dibutyl Carbitol CAS# 112-73-2). 

Some like it some don't. 

It takes some getting used to. Noxx made a tutoral on how to use it that's pretty good. I have lots of literature on the topic as well. 

Steve


----------



## Never_Evil (Oct 6, 2007)

aflac

Thanks for the link. I thought I saw something here on it, but could not find it. 

steve, Im saving up for both your dvds to learn more than what is on the sites.

I guess I will have to reread every thread again to make sure I dont repeat questions.

Was this a common chemical under a different name in regular hardware stores?

Thanks for all the info

dennis


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 6, 2007)

Dennis,

To my knowledge there is not a hardware substitute for BDG.

Steve


----------



## OMG (Jan 19, 2008)

Does BDG work to hold the AuCl3 even when there are other 'lower' metal chlorides in solution? What about if there are sulfates in solution?


----------



## Noxx (Jan 19, 2008)

Yes, BDG extracts gold even if there is Copper or nickel clorides in solution.
But I don't know about sulfates...


----------



## OMG (Jan 19, 2008)

that was quick. Thanks noxx


----------



## rhwhite67 (May 30, 2009)

Will BDG extract the gold Ions from a Bromine based leach as it does with a Cl based leach? 
Thanks
Ron


----------



## Lou (May 31, 2009)

Yes it will.


----------



## elfixx (Aug 12, 2009)

Anyone got some for sale?? I cant find it anywhere in Qc


----------



## 67eod (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi,

I have several gallons that I can sell. You can use it over and over so you don't need much. I have been using it for several months. It takes awhile to get use too, but you get 99.99 fine when you drop the gold with oxalic acid which is cheap and you can buy from any wine making site on line. I got 37 bls for $35.00.. My phone is 501 941-1426. I paid the smallest amount I could find was 5 gals at $68.50 a gal plus shipping.

Bob Noble


----------



## elfixx (Aug 14, 2009)

Would you sell me 2L for 40$ plus shipping?


----------



## 67eod (Sep 10, 2009)

I have been using BM all summer with great sucess. I start with poor mans AR 16 oz,s of water, 32 oz,s of Hc1,a half lb of Sodium nitrate and 32 oz,s of CPU,s with the lids on. If I put in more than 32 Oz,s of CPU,s I remove the lids. I let this set about 12 hours then strain the solution off and delute it 4 to 1 with distilled water. Next I mix equal amounts of BM and the AR soultion in 1000 ml flasks and shake several times over a period of a few hours. I poor the mixture in to fullmer separtor funells and after it settles out draim off the AR solution and then the BM. When I have 2000 ml of BM that has turned dark yellow/amber I wash it with a 4 to 1 mixture of HC1 and distilled water while heated to just below boiling. I separate the liquids again and them add 2000 ml of distilled water and 4 oz,s of oxcalic acid and heat to simmering while stirring. The gold drops out as fine grains and brown mud. I wash this with hot HC1 and then distilled water. Result is 99.999 pure. I have processed over 12 oz,s this way and have sent five to Midwest for 95 percent of spot. Since I have over 200 lbs of ceramic CPU,s to process and I am, 78 years old I am teaching the process to my daughter just in case.

Bob


----------



## markqf1 (Sep 10, 2009)

Good idea Bob!
Nothing like prepetuating the science.

Mark


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 23, 2009)

Anyone know where I can purchase butyl diglyme. What is the cost? Thanks.


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 23, 2009)

Ferro chemicals, it pretty pricey, not sure of the exact cost, check their website and you can find out. The good news is that for hobby scale refiners you don't need much because it is reusable.

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 22, 2010)

I have butyl diglym (Butyl Diglyme aka Dibutyl Carbitol CAS 112-73-2) as much as 327 kg, this stuff I would sell U.S. $ 24 / kg (negotiable).
If you are interested, can contact us at:

- PIC: Johny
- Email: j.mazer.ichsan @ gmail.com
- YM : ([email protected])
- Cellphone: +62-87883314935
- Fax: +62-21-8505008
- Address: Jl. Otista 3 Komp. 8 No. H 100 13 340 East Jakarta Indonesia


----------



## Macgiver (Jul 31, 2011)

I have used DB with great success. It drops the gold clean and it is easy to get used to. I purchased a 55 gallon drum from Clariant for under $1000 about 7 years ago. Not sure what the prices are now but I am looking to buy another lot of it soon.

Here are some sites to try...

http://www.chemindustry.com/apps/search?category_id=11&search_term=Diglyme

CW


----------



## ramyaginger (Sep 9, 2011)

Has anyone tried using butyl glyme (ethylene glycol dibutyl ether) for the same purpose as butyl diglyme? I wanted to know if butyl glyme can be used successfully for gold refining. If yes, where can i purchase that from, any idea? Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## seawolf (Sep 10, 2011)

scottchen7 had a post for Butyl Digyme. I asked if he would repackage, he said he would but I have not heard back from him.
Mark


----------



## Supermakk312 (Jun 15, 2019)

Butyl diglyme, BDG for short (also known as Dibutyl Carbitol, CAS number: 112-73-2) is a liquid solvent that has a great affinity for gold chloride. It doesn't mix with water so one of its uses is for liquid - liquid extraction of gold from solutions. The gold is released later when the BDG is contacted with a solution containing, for example, oxalic acid. The BDG is reused for more extractions. Some people prefer DEM for LLX.

Gold extracted with BDG can attain purity up to 99.999% according to reports.

Contents [hide] 
1 Short description of the procedure
2 Partition coefficient
3 Sources
4 Patents
5 References
Short description of the procedure
The extraction and separation is most easily done in a separatory funnel when doing small batches.

Gold is turned into gold chloride via any of several methods, for example HCl + Cl or aqua regia
The gold chloride containing liquid is mixed with DBG (by shaking the vessel) Do not use too much hydrochloric acid, it will cause some metal salts to go over in the DBG phase.
Let the mixture stand for a while, the phases should separate within minutes
Remove the barren solution
Add 0.5M to 3M diluted HCl to the DBG and shake, This washes out some of the base metals carried over in the extraction step.
Remove the wash acid.
The gold is precipitated by adding the gold chloride loaded DBG to a solution with a gold specific reducer, commonly 5% oxalic acid solution at 70-80 C for 4-5 hours.
Practically, the BDG can be reused several times before the gold needs to be extracted. A gold chloride loading of 25-100 g/liter is a practical limit before the gold is precipitated. At 120 g/l the solution becomes so heavy it will sink below the water phase. With a gold chloride loading of 25g/l in the DBG the remaining acidic liquid will contain about 10 mg/l of gold chloride.

Partition coefficient
BDG is often described as a magic liquid that draws out gold chloride and nothing else. That is a gross simplification and anyone wanting to use BDG successfully needs to know more about the partition coefficient. It the relationship between a substance dissolved in BDG and dissolved in the water phase. The coefficient is dependant on the pH of the solution. That is why diluted hydrochloric acid is used to wash the BDG before precipitation. According to some sources the separation should be done with maximum of 3M HCl while other talks about 0.5M HCl being optimal. Higher HCl concentration will cause more contaminants to pass over with the gold and also larger losses of DBG.

In US patent 5,942,024 there is a nice graph of the partition coefficient for some metals. The graph van also be found in RF at this post.


----------



## nickton (Jun 28, 2019)

It sounds like it might be difficult to get all of the gold out of the butyl diglyme solution. Or am I mistaken?


----------

